# lost werner 6/18 between salida and nathrop



## chiliconcarnage (Jun 21, 2006)

Lost a werner white 191 player style straight shaft btwn sallida and nathrop maybe ruby mtn too on 6/18 has name Aaron Smith and phone number 601 506 5764


----------

